# A sad phone call



## applecruncher (May 15, 2015)

Last night I got a Happy Birthday  phone call from an aunt.  We chatted for a few minutes, then she said she had some sad news to tell me about.

A cousin in her 50s has been living in another state for a couple years.  Pam never married, has had some ups and downs, but had been working at a good job and living with her 12 yr old daughter.  Cousin had serious weight issues, and had gastric bypass surgery (twice) several years ago and hap some other health issues.  Pam and I weren’t close, but I remember her well even though we hadn’t seen each other in over 15 yrs. For whatever reason(s), she had erratic relationships with her family.

Last weekend her daughter got up one morning and tried to wake her mother up.  She couldn’t.  Girl called 911, but it was too late.  Pam had died.

One thing that makes this sadder is that the daughter was adopted at age 5 after being bounced around from several foster homes.  Now she is alone, scared, and confused.  I’m not sure what will happen but I hear social services has been in touch with another relative and they’re trying to work things out.

RIP Pam.


----------



## Falcon (May 15, 2015)

AWWW!  Too bad.


----------



## Shalimar (May 15, 2015)

How very sad AC. I hope they find a good home for the little girl.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 15, 2015)

How sad.  I hope the girl is found a happy home.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 15, 2015)

Oh how sad! I am so sorry for your loss and especially sad for the girl. That`s two (at least) moms lost for her-that`s two too many....


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2015)

I heard today that a home was found for the girl.  (distant relatives who I understand are very kind and everyone is crossing their fingers the child will find love and stability)


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about your cousin Applecruncher, good to know that her daughter is welcome by caring relatives.  Wishing the best for her, hoping she can find happiness and comfort in her new home.


----------



## jujube (May 18, 2015)

Sounds like it could be a good solution for the little girl.  Glad to hear that.


----------



## Shalimar (May 18, 2015)

Wishing love and stability for the child.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 19, 2015)

I hope the girl finds love and healing in her new home.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 19, 2015)

Shaky start for this girl.  Let's hope that she finds stability in her new home...


----------



## Geezerette (May 20, 2015)

Hope things work out well for the young lady in her new home.


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2015)

Thanks.  imo she is going to need some good therapy.  Imagine being 12 yrs old, ready to leave for school, going in to wake up mom. and.........the memory will haunt her.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2015)

I agree AC, she may need some therapy.  Life has some tough lessons for us sometimes, no matter what our age.


----------



## Kitties (May 22, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I heard today that a home was found for the girl.  (distant relatives who I understand are very kind and everyone is crossing their fingers the child will find love and stability)


I hope all works out. That poor young girl. Sad loss for her and your family.


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2015)

My hopes are for this child to know security and affection in her new home. It will take awhile but I hope not too long.


----------



## Linda (Jul 7, 2015)

That's so sad.  I hope everything works out for the little girl.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks Linda.  Last I heard things are going okay.


----------



## Lara (Jul 8, 2015)

awww, bless her heart. Pam was the only one that loved her….the loss to her must be immeasurable. But family has stepped up to the plate so now she'll learn that there are already people around her with good hearts who will bring her comfort and peace.


----------

